# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Joint Venture Madera Perú

## efecabrera

Estimados Señores, 
Nuestra Empresa, posee una concesión maderable de 7932 Ha en el Departamento de Tambopata, Provincia de Madre de Dios y tenemos toda la documentación lista y aprobada ante las autoridades respectivas para iniciar la Tala de 8,531.20 m3 de madera (1'876,864 Pies Tablares) de maderas como Shihuahuaco, Pumaquiro, Copaiba, Azucar Huayo, Ishpingo, Lupuna, Estoraque, Moena, Lagarto, Quinilla, Tahuarí, Cachimbo, Capirona, Huayruro, entre otras; éstas maderas son ampliamente usadas para la fabricación de Pisos y algunas de ellas son las más pedidas para exportación a Europa y Asia. 
Razón por la cuál estamos buscando a un socio para realizar un Joint Venture para la explotación de la madera, las condiciones para el desarrollo de esta empresa se concertarán adecuadamente y en proporción a la participación, otros detalles se conversarán con las personas interesadas, 
Si necesitan mayor información por favor comunicarse con: 
Fernando Cabrera Ojeda 
Gerente de Proyectos Agroforestales
INTUDERBY S.A.C. 
Fijo: +51 1 4452843 
Móvil: +51 997056926  efecabrera@iclaro.com.peTemas similares: En 2020 el perú importará us$ 2000 millones de madera por no haber reforestado Artículo: Exportaciones de madera de Perú crecerán 20 % este año, estima Adex Artículo: Exportación de productos de madera de Perú aumentó 10.54% en primer semestre Artículo: Exportaciones de madera del Perú llegarían a US$ 200 millones durante este año Pellets de madera

----------

